# Relationship Nicknames



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Affectionate nicknames for your partner or SO are common in relationships. They range from the general names to the insider ones specific to one couple.

So do you enjoy using these nicknames? Which ones do you prefer being called and which do you prefer calling your SO? Care to share memorable or specific nicknames from your past?


Ex) Babe, honey, dear, etc.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

oh wow, so many in my past

I don't like honey..or dear..too family-oriented and unsexy. Dear I actually reeeally dislike. Sweetheart I don't like either, but I may use it, mostly when I am angry.

Babe is fine, as long as it's not overdone, or not put in an argument, that I can't standlike 'fuck you, babe'...women love to do that.

Ahem, anything more creative and personal is more appreciated than the generic stuff, of course. Most exes have stuck with 'my Russian', for some reason they thought that fit best. 

I get all sorts of creative with nicknames, if you're with me, I'll call you a different thing every day.These may include literature/movie references, inside jokes, and strange adjective combinations , for ex. 'vicious delicious'.

I like words a lot, I get too creative at times, perhaps


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I dislike baby, hun, honey, babe, those are so freaking obnoxious. I guess I have to give my SO credit for calling me his LSD pancake.


----------



## MissxRae (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I do like using relationship nicknames! I call my boyfriend "babe" a lot. Sometimes he calls me that too


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

As for pet names I've been called, my favorite is Cupcake, because of who called me it. My favorite generic pet name to use for lovers is baby.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I like them. roud:


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

If I am called "babe" or "baby" I'm leaving.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> I like them. roud:


I like only _one _in particular. =)


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

It feels terribly awkward using those, hence I don't. Call me all you want for all I care, I'm just not likely to return that favor, or gesture of utter uselessness. I'm generally not fond of using Nicknames of any kind but rather use the real/full name of people I know in real life, unless of course they were introduced and I got to know them with their Nickname.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I like them, but I enjoy original/personal ones more. Nicknames that have a meaning only the two of us share, etc. Not fond of 'honey', 'sweetheart' or 'babe'. But I do, really enjoy nicknames.

As to unusual ones, I've been called Panini, Canari, ... :tongue:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I generally don't really notice them XD I use 'sweetness' or 'cuteness' or 'darlin' and got called a bunch of the usually stuff, but I forget what XD They're fine so long as they don't get really confusing and complex, because then you end up confusing people around you!


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, Dave is actually a nickname for me so that one, hun, honey, babe, baby, sexy. I have used and would use 'hun','honey','sexy','beautiful','wonderful'. 

As far as liking the above, I say yes otherwise I would have requested not to. "honey-poo" or anything that would end in poo or sound WAY too childish or child language, yeah I don't go for. You can call me baby but don't treat me like one.


----------



## Lad (Jun 29, 2010)

"love"
is by far the most common name I'll use. She personifies its entire meaning... a meaning that a lifetime together could not properly define.

Beyond that though,
beautiful
my _______ (radiant / enchanting, etc) girl
sexy
goof
doof (modified dork + goof combined)
goomba









babe (rare)

All the other nicknames are specific for dirty talk.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Everyone, thanks for sharing these adorable nicknames!

I have actually tried not to use nicknames, but for some reason they just kind of happen. A lot. I had a tendency to call the last woman I was seeing "wonderful." I hadn't called anyone that before, but for some reason, I just said it one day. She seemed to like it at first and then not, so I stopped. :sad: In retrospect, that was a nickname and an affirmation...

The one before, I called "mon chaton," which just means "my kitten" in French. Just thinking about that makes me miss that. :sad:

I was married for a bit. We stumbled upon a picture on the Internet of a hot spring in Japan that had snow monkeys soaking in it. There was a baby one, and we both thought that was cute. We were like, "oh look at the baby snow monkey." We kept making silly contractions for those words, like basnunnkie and stuff, to invent a word for the little monkey, eventually coming to "bunnkie." We called each other that for the rest of the marriage. I had almost forgotten all about this. :sad:

In addition to these names there was the assortment of other things. Like "sweetheart," things like that... women haven't generally called me anything but my own name.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Me and my SO both hate nicknames, so we just say each others' names or say "babe" because it's short and easy - although as previously mentioned we don't use that in arguments. We were talking about that a while ago actually. He said we should have nicknames for each other, and I said, "Like what?" Then we both drew a blank. I think we eventually came up with some obscenely cute/weird ones that I dare not mention again.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Me and my SO both hate nicknames, so we just say each others' names or say "babe" because it's short and easy - although as previously mentioned we don't use that in arguments. We were talking about that a while ago actually. He said we should have nicknames for each other, and I said, "Like what?" Then we both drew a blank. I think we eventually came up with some obscenely cute/weird ones that I dare not mention again.


That made me LOL.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I call my husband "Papi", lol!! I use the term to get what I want sometimes, lol. Btw, we are not Hispanic at all................


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Elsewhere1 said:


> I call my husband "Papi", lol!! I use the term to get what I want sometimes, lol. Btw, we are not Hispanic at all................


that's spunky.i love it;P


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in: if you knew my husband, u would be rolling on the floor laughing;P


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

I miss getting called "precious" sometimes. (links to Gollum and heroin of course) =(
Lameness aside, I like pet names.That make sense. Like broom, stinky, caffeine,peanuts, marshmallow etc.


----------



## nikkiannpet (Mar 22, 2011)

At first I hated them because I wanted to be a tomboy and not into such sap, but he calls me Boo from an inside joke....and I've come to recognize that as part of my identity hahah.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I Love nicknames. I have many for my SO depending on my mood. He'll call me sexy, beautiful and so on, although his favorite one for me is " Wildcard" , yeah, not so romantic, kind of an inside joke from the moment he met me and it stuck. So wildcard i am


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

It is weird that the nickname someone gives you might be with you for the whole relationship. Knowing that people should really take more time picking out names for each other. Just sayin


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I love a nickname. It's endearing and sweet. It is a weak spot for me. I could never say which ones I like because I find them unique to the individual who gives them to me. It's _their_ expression.

But in the past I've been called pusa mica (baby doll), iubeta mea (my beloved), draga mea (my honey), frumoasa mea (my beautiful). I was married to a Romanian.

And with Americans I've gotten "baby", "sexy", "babe", "hon", "knuckle head", "beautiful", "gorgeous", and "sweetness". 

I tend to call my little girl "pumpkin" or "pumpkin head". I also call her "pusa" or "pusa mica". (Old habits die hard).


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

pink , Romanian? good thing 'was' is in that sentence *is being an Eastern European snob*


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Elsewhere1 I've been called papi once...it threw me off quite a bit, but um, I guess that means I got the full Latin experience. I've use 'caliente' before btw. It has worked _wonders_ for moi;P

@sysha , hey there, precious


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Kr3m1in: well you do seem to have it together.......... I might call you "papi" too;P


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Does 'smarmy little bitch' count? 
We just use our names...anyone who calls me 'babe' is getting a punch in the face.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Does 'smarmy little bitch' count?
> We just use our names...anyone who calls me 'babe' is getting a punch in the face.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

No. I address her by name, or not at all. Except once when I called her "darling" (in song). But no honey, baby, babe, girl, girlie, or any other variation on any of those. Aand definitely not something ridiculous like Lambchop.


----------



## Preston (Oct 21, 2010)

When it comes to relationship names, I'm kind of shy. The occasionally "babe" is rare for me to say. Normally, I prefer to say "bellita". She loves it more than "babe" anyways.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I really have a strong aversion to pet names. I actually begin to feel disgusted if someone calls me, for example, "baby" or something.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I like words of endearment like: darling or em (similar to darling in my own language).

Memorable ones I used to say: I liked Calbee (named after shrimp chips) also because his name was Calvin.. calbee-chyan is what I would call him. 

I liked monkey for my other ex, because he used to do this monkey move on me (crazy ENTP). Was really cute- with the sound effect and all. Awwweee.. 

I'm forgetting already...


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I call girls "dear" or "dearie" whenever I'm not interested in them

I never use any nicknames in relationships, it's a pain in the ass and it's superficial

why would you want to compromise your relationship with dumb nicknames ?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

The Proof said:


> I never use any nicknames in relationships, it's a pain in the ass and it's superficial
> 
> why would you want to compromise your relationship with dumb nicknames ?


Nicknames are one way to verbally "play" with my mate. From the outside it may look like a silly game. On the inside, it's bonding.


----------



## kbishness (Apr 14, 2011)

I like them. My current bf calls me "Babe" or "baby" but past bf's have called me: Love (love that), Dollface or Doll (love it), KB (Kyla-bear; use it as a screen name lol) and Beautiful( love it <3), sugar (like it), peanut

I don't like: honey, dear, dearest, sweetheart, angel


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I like terms of endearment. Constantly. Any of them. They make me feel special.

I enjoy using them too. I'd say that I use "love" or "my love" more often than most people, because my language is always naturally poetic. But I typically choose "babe" in public, because it flows off the tongue, and I don't like to get too personal in front of others.

However, I'd never use "hun" and would hate to be called that, although "honey" is wonderful. I was never called "honey" or "dear" before my current relationship, and I'd always previously seen the words as very "old people-ish" However, they're fitting, because this is the most serious, adult-to-adult relationship I've ever had, and he's adorable saying them. Additionally, he can call me whatever he wants.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ha! I would never actually call my man this but the term "Saucy balls" came to mind the other night in conversation with him, lol!! I know it sounds raunchy as hell, right? But still funny, none the less...............


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Elsewhere1 said:


> "Saucy balls"


Ha, only ESFJs...


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@hmwith...........

Truth to that for sure;P


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@pinkrasputin

I am sure believe me, your version is killin me right now, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow that is funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@pinkrasputin

Ha, I thought about your comment earlier today and was cracking up again, lol!! Thanks for the entertainment


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess I'm not very imaginative because I have only used a few nicknames for women (silly or sunshine). Women have called me lots of things, mostly nice names.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

They seem to enjoy it when I use the pet name "sexy" then give'm a good 'ol pinch on the ass as they're walking away.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@Thrifty Walrus


Mmmmm....... I love it when my man calls me "sexy"


----------



## habanita (Apr 13, 2011)

Favourites include "sexual octopus" and "love rhinoceros". I love spontaneous quirky word mixtures. Mmmh wordplay. But no straight up cutesy stuff ok? Flufflywufflysnugglybunnywunnikins is not amused.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a new one for my husband..........

McRubbin, lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

The number one nickname my SO calls me is moneybags. :dry:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

habanita said:


> Favourites include "sexual octopus" and "love rhinoceros". I love spontaneous quirky word mixtures. Mmmh wordplay. But no straight up cutesy stuff ok? Flufflywufflysnugglybunnywunnikins is not amused.


_But it wasn't a rock. It was a rock lobster!_


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Eh, I'm not really into using nicknames for romantical purposes. It's weird but where I'm from, nicknames like sweetie, sweetheart, dear, hun, etc. are used more for friends and random strangers. So when a SO uses a term of endearment, I think of nice, elderly ladies in grocery stores who call me hun and sweetie and tell me about how things were like in the old days 

I'm fairly indifferent to people using nicknames for me. I mean I think it's sweet but more of an "Aww that's rather sweet"-kind of sweet than a "OMG THAT'S THE SWEETEST THING EVVVVVER!" kind. The only instance where I absolutely loved a term of endearment was when I was younger, like about 11, and my SO at the time, called me his sweet baboo :blushed:


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Just babe, or occasionally, a yes dear. That's as far as I'll go. 

People who say sugar pie, pumpkin, honey bunch, baby doll, sweet cheeks etc... get on my nerves.


----------



## LiteratureNerd (Nov 14, 2010)

My boyfriend gets rather creative...he seems to like naming me after food. For awhile he was naming me after various snack foods ("Cheese Nip" stood out the most), then he moved on to the vegetable kingdom. Now he's on side dishes. 

Do I like it? I have to confess that I do.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm starting to become _fond_ of dork. :laughing:


----------



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know of a nickname I would be given or give to anyone... I'm sorry that I just seem depressed now but I can't get over my issue its just annoying me emotionally and I hope someone can give me insight on how to cope with this... agian don't mean to seem like a drama queen but I think I need some advice...


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I call my bf luscious. lol


----------



## LiteratureNerd (Nov 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'm starting to become _fond_ of dork. :laughing:


In that same vein, I've come to be quite fond of "nerd." :laughing:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I call @vivacissimamente something off of this list;

cozy tortilla possum

generous grapefruit gazelle

precious pasta panda

sweet sorbet salamander

beautiful broccoli beaver

amazing avocado aardvark

and so many more...


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

avalanche183 said:


> I call @vivacissimamente something off of this list;
> 
> beautiful broccoli beaver


  Somethings are better left unsaid. :mellow:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@avalanche183 , you mean you and @vivacissimamente are_ dating?_:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sex machine.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

To answer my own OP, I can do "babe". That's about all. "My love" and "beautiful" sometimes make an appearance, but not frequently enough to be considered nicknames by any means...besides, the latter is more of a very truthful, admiring compliment.


----------



## Ushiwakka (Jan 25, 2010)

We seem to use references to characters from books or terms of endearment in obscure languages (e.g. Tolkien Elven...). My primary name has somehow have ended up as Shai'tan from the Wheel of Time, whom I did not know of until then..


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

My last partner called me his Queen. I thought that was nice. I have a habit of calling everyone Babe so when I call my partner that or he calls me that, it's just like how I address everyone else.


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Where I grew up, people (especially women) address everyone as "honey/sugar/sweetie/darlin" or somesuch. That is a hard habit to break out of, and I use nicknames all the time.

My first girlfriend always called me by my full first name. I usually called her by the nickname she always went by, but would occasionally call her "baby". She didn't like it. It was pure habit, and I worked hard to curtail it.

I called my second girlfriend "sugar butt", which she would blush profusely at in public. She called me a truncated form of my first name, which I absolutely hated.

I call my current boyfriend "lover" most often, though sometimes it's just "love", and sometimes it's "love of my life". When I'm being flirty, I call him "sexy" (which he really likes) and sometimes "sexy beast".
He usually calls me "babe" (because he knows I like it), and very rarely calls me "honey" (which I adore, but only in small doses), and every now and then, if he wants to make me feel very wanted, he'll call me "baby", and I'll melt. He calls me "dear" when he is sleepy or feeling frustrated over something. We rarely say each others real names. It sounds really special to hear my name on his lips because of this. And it gets my full and rapt attention.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I -- in what could be deemed 'stereotypical of INTJs' -- only sarcastically give relationship nicknames.

A girl started calling me 'sweetie' and 'honey' and some more, so I asked her to stop.
To prove a point, I said it'd be like me calling her 'sugartits'.

Well, since she's an ENFP, my offensive nickname didn't bear the same impact it should have...
And she now loves it when I call her 'sugartits'....


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

My favorite is "love". Whenever I answer the phone and hear "Hey, love!" it makes my day. <3


----------

